# 15 inch groove e with acs software



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi.well its been a while since I plunged into the rhinestone business.I would like to start writing about my journey.I had researched here as many of you on what system to buy.what software to choose.many options...many choices.many different paths to take. I had decided to purchase from sandymcc.the cutter was in my budget and the software...well its easy to learn with the help of sandys videos. I really love to use rhinestones not only in car decals but garments and acessories.I see people rhinestoning everything.I really have no educational training other then the hard life lessons learned.I just knew it was something I wanted to do.there are always going to be 100 reasons to quit but there is 101 reasons to keep stoning.I recieved my products. All in good order.I unpacked them plugged a few things in installed the software and was eager to cut.sandy sugested testing with pen tip.the cutter comes with all kinds of extra tips and blades and a cutting matt.well I couldn't wait.I put a peice of xpel decal material on the cariier matt and cut a ny yankee rhinestone car decal for my car.it came out great.it looks like its lit by batterys.even at night following behind the car is insane.I live in upstate ny.it has held up in 90 days in the summer and minus 15 in the cold winters night.it has gone throuhg several brush car washes and had no stones lost.the stones are the same as date of install.heck I think I even went through a feild on a drunken stooper and they shine like diamonds.you can not only stick them on cars but anywhere you want.heck I'm working on decaling a model for a photo shoot.I have had nothing but positive feedback from my product.I'm convinced I made the right choice.I need to make a new start in life and I'm glad I chose sandy to help me through it.business is good.I need to update the website.they designs were done and put up by me.it was my first website.I enjoy rhinestoning...I enjoy the interaction of people I've met.new doors open when you peek in.people here are super helpfull.I have a million great ideas that will make money.thanks to the moderators and rodney for running tsf.a real place with real people.I have made a lot of tsf friends.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric, I for one am very greatful for you as an addition to TSF, as well as glad you decided to take the rhinestone journey. I too have self-taught through this rhinestone craze, and your quest for new methods and ideas, continues to spur me on to bigger and better designs.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey thanks! Here is the decal.Still looking great.this was taken on xmas.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

heres one i was working on last week


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Where do you buy the xpel material? I have not found a source yet!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is another design.This would be DTG to a white shirt.I contoured the stones from the design.any comment are welcome.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great work as always Eric! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is something else I made today.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just want to say Eric you kick out some great designs and fast. Seems lick every second, you have a new one up. Slick, I saw the album you have of your designs.....WOW! You both do some amazing work. Really glad that things are going great for you guys. Oh yeah, Slick...congrats on the black shirt.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

not really anything to do with decals...just a pict of a t shirt I saw on the street on st.pattys day.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres one I whipped up today.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

A little update for you.I am starting to work on a new design.I like using the asc software.It was easy for me to learn.There are so many directions you could take rhinestoning.from simple fonts,to large intrique fill colors and paterns.I often find myself wanting to look at the newest thing out there,but settling on what my budget could afford.I plan then go with the flow,get excited about every oppourtunity,most havent panned out yet,but never say never.I have an older version of photoshop 7 elements,corel paint 4,and a wacom 21" cintuq drawing tablet.I have to admit Id like to play around with it more then I do.I have tried a couple times to use it with rhinestoning and have always said boy I wish I had more time to play with this.I do use it though for other art,which I can incorporate into my rhinestoning design.thats the direction or vision I have...as far as sticking it out even when its not doing what expected,thats part of it.I decided this is what I like to do,and as I always told my children,find something you like to do becuase if you dont,you arent going to like it.Now I know some of you might not get what I just said and some of you might have to re-read.I sometimes have a fun sense of humor.I actually went back to iloveknk.com today to go over her videos,to be honest i have watched a few when i needed to get help when I was stuck but I usually just can look at things and figure them out.I look at some of the peoples web sites that have been around and some are very well laid out.I havent had time to sit and redesign web site yet.I still feel that it is the designer who will win in the end.Problem as usually is capitol.Invested enough already and need ROI.(return on investment).I hear of matt at decal world with 400 transfers and think wow hes selling alot of transfers.no wonder we dont see him around as often...hes too busy.I sometimes find myself thinking..ok if i put more money into the business to help it advance where would I spend it?software?re-stocking?material for supplying stoners?samples?new computers?DTG?Sublimination?Direct to garment motif setter?Cams? CHa-Ching,Cha-ching,listen to those pipe dreams...going to the stone manufacturers to set up imports?How about the first american rhinestone manufacturer.wow who wouldnt love to be that guy.Im going to start looking into how rhinestones are manufactured.what makes a stone a stone,learn all the technical stuff.what is the machine that pumps these out in the trillions?How much is that machine?I imagine it would be a headache if you didnt keep it lead free.what is the amount of acceptable lead in a rhinestone?...i fell better now that I have said that.power to the pug!heres one I whipped out for ya....This would be a DTG print to fabric with rhinestones surrounding the words and on the strawberry and leaves.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

> How about the first american rhinestone manufacturer.wow who wouldnt love to be that guy.Im going to start looking into how rhinestones are manufactured.what makes a stone a stone,learn all the technical stuff.what is the machine that pumps these out in the trillions?How much is that machine?I imagine it would be a headache if you didnt keep it lead free.what is the amount of acceptable lead in a rhinestone?


Wouldn't that be awesome to have an American manufacture of the hot fix rhinestone. I wonder why they have never been manufactured in this country Maybe it takes someone like you Eric to figure it all out.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, That is some awesome work, Eric. I am just getting into doing rhinestones and am really wanting to do some decals for cars. My question like Marian is , where do you buy your x-pel material? I guess I am wondering really where is the best deal to be found on buying it? I found some at one website, but they want almost as much money for shipping. I know this stuff surely can't cost that much to ship it even tho, mail has gotten more expensive. So, could you please share where I can get the best deal on it? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well here is a pict I like that shows my work.Look at that shine!!!!OMG! Love it!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a great golf decal!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a track design.Like how I used the runner as the letter A?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres one Ive been working on.This is rhinestones with crystal and pink deco sparkle.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that's neat ! And it looks like alot of work. lol. What would you charge for something like that? Is this someone you know? Vicky


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Great designs, Eric!!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great design...you should make one and send it to her. Maybe she'll wear it on the show.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Great design...you should make one and send it to her. Maybe she'll wear it on the show.


Wouldn't that be really cool if she did!! Then we would all have to watch her show to see it!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

heres one for u


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

where upstate are you? im in rochester.



Leg cramps said:


> heres one for u


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im in North Chili.Im only 15 minutes from Rochester.Here is another design I whipped up this morning.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

HA! you are local  now i have an easy place to get the xpel  awesome! are you using strictly acs for designs? 



Leg cramps said:


> Im in North Chili.Im only 15 minutes from Rochester.Here is another design I whipped up this morning.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually I have been meaning to correct that.I am using the knk studio maxx that came with my knk groove e cutter.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

ive got a limited budget so im getting in with a signwarehouse r31 and winpcsign next month. I looked at the knk machines but right now they are out of my budget. i really want to do the decals  



Leg cramps said:


> Actually I have been meaning to correct that.I am using the knk studio maxx that came with my knk groove e cutter.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

id talk to sandymcc.shes a forum member,she can hook you up within your budget.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a new mothers day design I whipped up today.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

that is awesome 



Leg cramps said:


> Here is a new mothers day design I whipped up today.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Eric I really love your Pug design!! That one is awesome and I have never even owned a pug!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok heres another one I whipped up today.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG LOVE my PUG! Her name is taco.....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok heres another one i whipped up today


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is another one I whipped up.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres something I whipped out


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

is that a decal? trying to figure out the background its on.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

No it is a photo of a rhinestone shirt manipulated with photoshop.here is the originals....


----------

